# Naturist & Nudist



## jaws

Hi,

Are there any known paradises in North America for Naturist & Nudist?

A village or colony to join? Maybe we can arrange a summer fun get together at one.

Although it's not a place to live at, the most talked about location in Texas is Hippie Hollow - Austin, TX.










(the nude pics on google sucked)


----------



## jaws

oops,
I meant to post this under Destinations ::facepalm::


----------



## Matt Derrick

huh. i was not aware of any places like that in austin... interesting.


----------



## wizehop

I love being naked, and spend days at a time undressed if I don't have to venture out anywhere. Unfortunately with the way I take care of my body these days I think I would get banned from any colony.


----------



## jaws

wizehop said:


> I love being naked, and spend days at a time undressed if I don't have to venture out anywhere. Unfortunately with the way I take care of my body these days I think I would get banned from any colony.


Lol,
I wouldn't care. It's much nicer being around naked, out of shape, people with beautiful minds rather than covered up out of shape people with ego's the size of a wombat.


----------



## Odin

I have found this subject fascinating myself. I have never been in a nudist eviroment but if the philosophy is true I find it accepting and beautiful. 

Myself... I analyze it that... like people feel more comfortable if they are in the main stream norm of body shape... but like jaws is saying that's kinda bull shit because all it builds/creates is self centered egotistical douche bags. (woman or man) 

I think body image should be more about health and happiness. If your that person with like zero body fat and look cut fine as long as your not a discriminating ass bag. Hey if your a larger person with a healthy laugh and junk in the truck that's awesome too... 

I think the whole idea of nudism is that... What we would normally hide... should not be what we use to divide.

Also... I need to smoke more sticky icky bowls... cuz I am definitely more of a nudist high... then drunk... lol....


----------



## Tude

Interesting thread btw. And I'm sure I'd be the giggler and would not be quite the good guest. But I have a good friend who visits a quiet but well known place here in upstate NY (as well as other nudist places) - will ask him where it is. LOL I have more pics of him (and he's a very tall imposing man) standing there beside his bicycle with just the helmit covering the doodle) that are pretty cool. hehe I could not ride any of my bicycles - leather seats or nicely padded nekkid hehe.

And as far as being nekkid in my own place - I do, but have had to reign in with travelers coming through. Must say I've had a SCRAMBLE to the bathroom as I've heard the door open and close with Zim couching it here. hehe - oops FORGOT!


----------



## jaws

Yeah I might make you giggle a little bit. I've got these weird rings of hair around my nipples but the rest of my body is just hairless. My friends always rag on me about them lol.


----------

